
 Listen to this - prakash
http://stephenfry.com/blog/?p=59
======
zandorg
It's an article about lossless audio codecs.

I discovered FLAC thanks to a fellow file sharer. When I can't find it in
FLAC, I buy the CD, usually from Discogs.com or Amazon. I'll never go back to
MP3, except for rarities I can't buy or get FLACced.

The only problem is I don't know how FLAC works, but that's not very important
to enjoy the music.

